# Arizona Culinary Institute Vs Le Cordon bleu scottsdale



## amise en place (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey there,

I am considering ACI and LCB for further education. I have worked in the field for 10+ years and desire a hard core training program. I need to know how much a brand name school really gets you. A perspective from an owner or exec chef would be great. LCB is known to consumers as "awesome" but I desire feedback from someone in the business. Big decision, so help me out!!!


----------

